# World's Best Barn Cats



## rescueblonde (Jul 9, 2016)

I just wanted to brag on my awesome barn cats and figured this was the place to do it! 







This is Simba (left) and Nala (right).  I took them in when a friend found them as stray kittens.  My family is wildly allergic to cats so I couldn't bring them in the house.  Instead, I kept them in the chicken coop with a group of hens.  This kept them warm in the winter and prevented them from wandering off and getting pregnant or killed.  Once they were fixed, they were allowed to roam. 

They are hands down the best barn cats I have ever seen.  They kill upwards of 30 mice, rats, birds, squirrels, chipmunks, rabbits, etc. every day.  It's gotten to the point that I have to walk around the barn and the area outside the barn to pick all of it up because they leave things everywhere.

I have not had mice in my feed or bird droppings around my barn in the 2 years I've had them.  They are so on top of it.  They walk around the beams in the ceiling of the barn and get rid of bird nests.  It is so nice. 

They're also extremely friendly with all of the animals and even though they'll kill whatever they get their paws on, they won't touch baby chicks.  They're litter trained with several litter boxes around the barn so my barn stays really clean.  I really lucked out with these two!  I'm not sure how I'll ever replace them.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow. I'd like to say mine are good but we don't quite get those results. Did you have to train them at all?


----------



## rescueblonde (Jul 9, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow. I'd like to say mine are good but we don't quite get those results. Did you have to train them at all?



Nope, no training at all.  Nala isn't quite as savage but Simba is absolutely ruthless.  They share 1 cup of food everyday which has been more than enough to keep them full and happy considering they catch the rest of their meals.  They do have to be on heartworm prevention and wormed regularly though.


----------



## TAH (Jul 9, 2016)

I personally don't like cats, but my bigger sis says they area so cute. We have to boys one looks like both of threm.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

I am a bonafide cat lover and I have one indoor/outdoor kitty (3 others stay in the house only) and she will frequently bring me treasures. I have to watch out that she doesn't bring them into the house. Last time she did that with a mouse I have no idea if it was dead or alive and before I could find out my border collie grabbed it out of her mouth and swallowed it in one gulp. Silly dog. Unfortunately the cat can't get near the barn due to the LGDs. At least I hope she never tries to enter that area...pretty sure it would end badly. I could sure use a mouser in the barn right now too.  I worry about coyotes so kitty comes in every night. She would be indoor only too but she found us and is happy outside during the day so I let her out and just tell her to be careful.


----------

